# Gurdjiev / De Hartmann



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Gurdjieff
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_de_Hartmann


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Zhdanov said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Gurdjieff
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_de_Hartmann


One learns new things everyday, thanks for sharing.


----------

